# RBP Breeding



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

To those whom have successfully bred RBP, what was the survival rate of your breeding projects?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think you should be able to get 80% survival if you start with a large tank (75g+) and keep up with feeding...

but some people lose most due to not enough food or space


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that the fry would have a hard time finding food in a 75 gallon even though they have more space to swim around in ending up in more deaths than say starting with a 10 gallon or a 20 gallon high. I myself am using 10 gallon tanks for my fry and am having good success with it. I am trying to achieve at least 70% survival rate.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

like you said they will have more room to find food but i was more talking about after they are a week or two old 
untill then they could be kept in something like a 10-20 or just a fraction of the larger tank

but when feeding p's pf any size its not a bad idea to feed at multiple points so more fish have a chance to eat


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> like you said they will have more room to find food but i was more talking about after they are a week or two old
> untill then they could be kept in something like a 10-20 or just a fraction of the larger tank
> 
> but when feeding p's pf any size its not a bad idea to feed at multiple points so more fish have a chance to eat


ah ic ic, yea, I was watching my fry and they are getting a little bigger now and I believe they'll be better off in a 40 gallon than a 10 gallon because there's so many of them. Thanks.


----------

